# Tivo Desktop problems after software update



## singletb (May 12, 2004)

Is anyone else having problems with the home network services after the latest software update? The Tivo is showing up on my home network list, and it is still making connections for programming updates, but for some reason the Tivo Desktop software can't find the device and vice-a-versa. The server is running and I have checked and doublechecked the IP addresses. Oh, and yes, Tivo desktop was working beautifully before the update.


----------



## singletb (May 12, 2004)

As an update: TiVo's support had no answers, but I don't think I was talking to the sharpest knives in the drawer.


----------



## AV_Novice (Jan 19, 2006)

Which software version are you now trying to use? What brand and type of network adapter is plugged into your Tivo?


----------



## singletb (May 12, 2004)

singletb said:


> The Tivo is showing up on my home network list, and it is still making connections for programming updates, but for some reason the Tivo Desktop software can't find the device and vice-a-versa. The server is running and I have checked and doublechecked the IP addresses. Oh, and yes, Tivo desktop was working beautifully before the update.


I just updated to the newest software 7.2.2.  I don't think my wireless adapter matters since my network is still picking up the tivo and the tivo is still making update connections. The only issue is that the Tivo Desktop software can't find the Tivo and vice-a-versa.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

singletb said:


> I just updated to the newest software 7.2.2. I don't think my wireless adapter matters...


I think you are right since you are still getting guid data, but out of curiosity is it on this list?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=291938


----------



## AV_Novice (Jan 19, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> I think you are right since you are still getting guid data, but out of curiosity is it on this list?
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=291938


That's exactly where I was going. It seems that Tivo has created a problem with their latest software version.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

AV_Novice said:


> That's exactly where I was going. It seems that Tivo has created a problem with their latest software version.


I just noticed that list was about *wired* adapters only, not wireless. Probably not related to his problem anyways.


----------



## Andrewp75 (Aug 4, 2004)

Can you do MRVs?

A


----------



## singletb (May 12, 2004)

What are MRVs? Basically the Tivo is showing up on the network and making all of its connections to the internet with no problem. The only issue seems to be communication between the software and the Tivo. I have tried turning off the firewall and re-installing Tivo desktop to no avail. Weird thing is that I was having absolutely no issues with transfers in late February.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MRVs are transfers between two TiVos not involving a PC.

Instead of trying that just try using the web browser interface instead. Open up your browser and go to...

https://<tivo ip>/nowplaying/index.html

When prompted eneter tivo as the username and your MAK as the password. That should give you a HTML listing of the programs that are on your TiVo. Try clicking one and downloading it. If that works then you know it's a problem with TiVo Desktop or something else.

Dan


----------



## singletb (May 12, 2004)

Thanks Dan. I will give that a shot tonight when I get home. I couldn't believe how unhelpful the over the phone tech support was. You wouldn't happen to know when Desktop 2.3 is coming out, would you? I am just itching to get shows on my iPod. (Yes, I have trie TV harmony, but it is just too buggy)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

From what I've read it should be released sometime next month. However I'm not sure if that timeline is still on track or not.

Dan


----------



## singletb (May 12, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> MRVs are transfers between two TiVos not involving a PC.
> 
> Instead of trying that just try using the web browser interface instead. Open up your browser and go to...
> 
> ...


So that worked! Exciting, but still stuck with the same problem. What would you suggest the next step is?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

singletb said:


> So that worked! Exciting, but still stuck with the same problem. What would you suggest the next step is?


I would uninstall TivoDesktop altogether. Reboot. Then delete this folder (Note: Application Data is a hidden folder)

C:\Documents and Settings\<your username>\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop

Then reinstall and see what happens.


----------



## singletb (May 12, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> I would uninstall TivoDesktop altogether. Reboot. Then delete this folder (Note: Application Data is a hidden folder)
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\<your username>\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> 
> Then reinstall and see what happens.


TiVo Desktop isn't in Application Data. I wonder if the uninstall deleted it. What is weird is that I tried uninstalling and reinstalling before, but when I reinstalled the program took me through virtually no set-up process. It even already had my MAK. Any other suggestions on places to look for TiVo's application data?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Don't confuse:
C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Application Data

with correct one:
C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Local Settings\Application Data

It will probably remember MAK from registry setting somewhere, you could nuke that as well if you wanted to clean house

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TiVo]


----------



## singletb (May 12, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> I would uninstall TivoDesktop altogether. Reboot. Then delete this folder (Note: Application Data is a hidden folder)
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\<your username>\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop
> 
> Then reinstall and see what happens.


 

Awww heck, it didn't work. This is very very strange!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

What error are you getting in TivoDesktop? Are you seeing that one that says "There are no TiVo DVRs available on the network."?


----------



## Andrewp75 (Aug 4, 2004)

Try rebooting any Tivos that you have, and also try disabling sharing, do a connect to tivo, then reenable it and do another connect to tivo then reinstall tivo desktop. It basically refreshes everything tivo company and tivo product has as far as transfers are concernened. But you also must delete the C:\Documents and Settings\<your username>\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop info that was stated in other parts of this thread.

Hope this helps!

A


----------



## singletb (May 12, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> What error are you getting in TivoDesktop? Are you seeing that one that says "There are no TiVo DVRs available on the network."?


Yes, that is the message at the top of the transfers screen. Also, the TiVo isn't picking up on my computer as a server. Do you think some file on my computer became corrupt, and I haven't been able to find it with my re-installations? I tried installing Desktop on a friend's computer and it was having the same issues.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

singletb said:


> So that worked! Exciting, but still stuck with the same problem. What would you suggest the next step is?


If you are just trying to copy recordings to your PC from your TiVo, you can also use Galleon or TivoPlayList.

Check here: http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

singletb said:


> I tried installing Desktop on a friend's computer and it was having the same issues.




That pretty much eliminates the problem from your PC side of things. Since TivoDesktop seems to know our Tivo(s) w/o the need of plugging in a IP address anywhere it must be doing some sort of broadcast message... 

Is your router (do you have a router?) blocking broadcast messages somehow?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

OK this sounds like a firwall problem. The TiVo discovery protocol uses UDP to operate. Some firewalls, and wireless accesspoints, block UDP traffic by default. I'm not sure what firewall you're using but see if you can get into it and open UDP ports 123 and 2190. If it's a wireless accesspoint causing the issue you'll have to log onto it's web interface and see if you can turn on UDP transmission.

Another thing you might check is to make sure TiVoBeacon is running. Hit Ctrl+Alt+Delete to bring up the task manager. Then check the Processes tab and make sure TiVoBeacon is running.

Dan


----------



## Das Achteck (Mar 9, 2005)

Fortunately my Tivo Desktop still works after the 7.2.2 installation, because that made my Galleon ToGo disappear!

/edit
After a reboot of the TiVo and the computer Galleon was able to connect again.


----------



## singletb (May 12, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> OK this sounds like a firwall problem. The TiVo discovery protocol uses UDP to operate. Some firewalls, and wireless accesspoints, block UDP traffic by default. I'm not sure what firewall you're using but see if you can get into it and open UDP ports 123 and 2190. If it's a wireless accesspoint causing the issue you'll have to log onto it's web interface and see if you can turn on UDP transmission.
> 
> Another thing you might check is to make sure TiVoBeacon is running. Hit Ctrl+Alt+Delete to bring up the task manager. Then check the Processes tab and make sure TiVoBeacon is running.
> 
> Dan


I have tried all of the above to no avail. Very strange that I can download from the web interface, but not via Tivo Desktop. I have tried changing the router settings too. It is even stranger that a month ago I was having zero problems using Tivo Desktop, and that all changed out of nowhere. Not a big deal now, but when Desktop 2.3 comes out, I will be using it much much more.


----------



## Supermike (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm having the exact same problem that you are describing. I'm almost positive it has to do with the most recent service update. I downloaded a show from my Tivo to my computer two days before the update (which by the way was forced on my at 3am, much to my surprise). Ever since that update Tivo Deskop hasn't been able to find my Tivo on the network even though the Tivo can access the shows on my PC. I'm getting real frustrated as I'm filling up my Tivo with shows I'd like to save but at the moment can't. I'm going to try the alternative method of downloading that was mentioned above.


----------



## Supermike (Jan 18, 2006)

Supermike said:


> I'm having the exact same problem that you are describing. I'm almost positive it has to do with the most recent service update. I downloaded a show from my Tivo to my computer two days before the update (which by the way was forced on my at 3am, much to my surprise). Ever since that update Tivo Deskop hasn't been able to find my Tivo on the network even though the Tivo can access the shows on my PC. I'm getting real frustrated as I'm filling up my Tivo with shows I'd like to save but at the moment can't. I'm going to try the alternative method of downloading that was mentioned above.


Well its working, but this is a pain in the neck. They better get their act together on this.


----------



## singletb (May 12, 2004)

Supermike said:


> Well its working, but this is a pain in the neck. They better get their act together on this.


I hate to say it, but it is somewhat comforting knowing that at least other people are having the same problem as me. At least I know it isn't something on my end now. Thouogh, communication is shut-off both ways for me between my PC and the TiVo. At least it is still making the service connections.


----------



## s4guy (Mar 31, 2006)

Does anybody have the desktop working with 7.2.2? I upgraded because I bought a Linksys wired USB enet dongle.

I'm a new user installing the desktop for the first time, but I seem to be experiencing the same problem that you have.

Discovery is obviously working because the desktop can see the IP address (and name) of my tivo box, but nothing shows up in the "now playing list".

I'm new to the world of tivo, so this is a fresh install.

My guess is that this is 7.2.2 regression, but if so that would be suprising to me since I would expect Tivo's sqa group to have better a better regression test then this.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

s4guy said:


> Does anybody have the desktop working with 7.2.2? I upgraded because I bought a Linksys wired USB enet dongle.


FWIW, my TivoDesktop 2.2 is working perfectly against 7.2.2. I have a wired Linksys USB200M (v1) on one Tivo and a Tivo wireless adapter on the other.


----------



## s4guy (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Well, then I apologize to the tivo sqa team for potentially casting aspersions.

I don't think that it's a dongle issue (USB200M (v2)) since the guide has been getting downloaded just fine for several days now.

Moreover, the desktop seems to be doing it's discovery just fine, so then something else must be going haywire.

At least I do not appear to be alone. So far it seems that the common element for those posting the problem to this thread has been 7.2.2.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Since you are saying your are a new user, I assume you haven't done any transfer previously right? Maybe you need to "allow transfers" under Manage My Account->DVR Preferences on Tivo's web site...

The others' problems seems different than yours. Their discovery isn't working, yet yours is.


----------



## s4guy (Mar 31, 2006)

That was my first thought, but I already went back and verified that I had checked the "allow transfers" box when I was doing the original setup since I knew that was part of my long term plan.

I'll snoop my local lan tonight, so then I'll be able to say something more definitive about exactly what is really happening for me.


----------



## s4guy (Mar 31, 2006)

The only reason that I believe that discovery is working is that when I go through the configuration menu's, there is a radio button selector that let's you configure which boxes you want to allow transfers from (that defaults to all local). I see my tivo's IP listed here.

Perhaps the other users boxes are getting as far as mine also....


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

But you're not getting this message are you? 

"There are no TiVo DVRs available on the network."


----------



## s4guy (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't _think_ so, but I'll have to double check.


----------



## lasher_SD (Mar 29, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> OK this sounds like a firwall problem. The TiVo discovery protocol uses UDP to operate. Some firewalls, and wireless accesspoints, block UDP traffic by default. I'm not sure what firewall you're using but see if you can get into it and open UDP ports 123 and 2190. If it's a wireless accesspoint causing the issue you'll have to log onto it's web interface and see if you can turn on UDP transmission.
> 
> Another thing you might check is to make sure TiVoBeacon is running. Hit Ctrl+Alt+Delete to bring up the task manager. Then check the Processes tab and make sure TiVoBeacon is running.
> 
> Dan


I have been having a similar problem, but particularly with Yahoo Photos & Podcaster. About 3 months ago my yahoo photos worked perfectly, but has since gone down & haven't had the patients to deal with it. I am able to get tivo to login to see my account & friends accounts but the photos never come up just says "Please Wait." I've tried all the reboots & restart, & am running Tivo 7.2.2 with the current desktop. I had thought that it had to do with my wireless signal strength, since it used to be at 80%+ & then went down to 60%, last week I bought a wireless booster which upped my signal to 90%+ but still had the same problem. I eventually called TiVo & of course no help there, supprise 

I am coming to find out that it may be my firewall & ports... I have zone alarm installed on my main computer & have tried to allow these open ports but still not working...

How do I go about changing/allowing ports on my wireless router. Model #Netgear FM 114p.

Any help would be great.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

lasher_SD said:


> I am coming to find out that it may be my firewall & ports... I have zone alarm installed on my main computer & have tried to allow these open ports but still not working...
> 
> How do I go about changing/allowing ports on my wireless router. Model #Netgear FM 114p.
> 
> Any help would be great.


How is your wireless router connected to the internet? Is it connected directly to a DSL or cable modem? Or are you somehow connecting through your PC? (not a typical setup) The reason I ask is that your PC (and ZoneAlarm) should have nothing to do with what you Tivo can access on the internet through your wireless router.

How to open ports on your Netgear FM 114p router
http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101145.asp#FR114PAnchor

I have know idea what ports need opened (aka forwarded), if any, for the yahoo apps to work correctly. I doubt they are the same ports Dan mentioned that are needed for TivoDesktop.

FWIW, I just configured Yahoo Photo for the first time on both my Tivos without needing to open any ports on my router/firewall. 

I did notice some traffic in my firewall log, but not sure if it was relevant:

in
204.176.49.13|1736

out
204.176.49.116|8000
204.176.49.116|7288
204.176.49.65|7287


----------



## lasher_SD (Mar 29, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> How is your wireless router connected to the internet? Is it connected directly to a DSL or cable modem? Or are you somehow connecting through your PC? (not a typical setup) The reason I ask is that your PC (and ZoneAlarm) should have nothing to do with what you Tivo can access on the internet through your wireless router.
> 
> How to open ports on your Netgear FM 114p router
> http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101145.asp#FR114PAnchor
> ...


My router is connected directly to my Cable Modem, I do not believe ZoneAlarm on my PC is controlling the firewall setting to the router, but I thought it was worth a shot. I tried looking into changing my router option Through IP address 192.186.1. 1 however it asks for login in & password which I can not remember, I know that default is admin & password but that's not working, is there a way to rest? Unfortunatly I can not find my router's software...

Yeah I'm not sure why this is happening either, since these photos did definatly work at one point in time, I've even tried uninstalling & reinstalling... Also my photos DO work through the regular photo/music file share though my computers shared tivo folders. But, I like to use the Yahoo photos inorder to view friends & family's photos posted on there.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

lasher_SD said:


> I tried looking into changing my router option Through IP address 192.186.1. 1 however it asks for login in & password which I can not remember, I know that default is admin & password but that's not working, is there a way to rest? Unfortunatly I can not find my router's software...


The router username is always admin

The default password is password or 1234

http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/N100651.asp


----------



## lasher_SD (Mar 29, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> The router username is always admin
> 
> The default password is password or 1234
> 
> http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/N100651.asp


Thanks for the help, I remembered my password I guess I had chnaged it when I set it up... But I'm still having the same problem. I've set to allow all activit from ports 7288-8000 but still coming up as a no match on the log sheet.

The good news is that I finally secured my wireless connection through this info, at least I've gotten something out of it :up:

can you think of anything else I'm missing here???? That I should check? Probably just buy a new router


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

lasher_SD said:


> Probably just buy a new router


I would suspect your wireless adapter for your Tivo first. Maybe the update really did break something. What adapter do you have?

Shame you can't just bypass the router with your Tivo as a test. Probably not possible, since your Tivo sounds like it is not near your router and you don't have a wired usb adapter.


----------



## s4guy (Mar 31, 2006)

Well, fwiw, I rebooted, and all appears well for me now, so I'm a happy camper....


----------



## lasher_SD (Mar 29, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> I would suspect your wireless adapter for your Tivo first. Maybe the update really did break something. What adapter do you have?
> 
> Shame you can't just bypass the router with your Tivo as a test. Probably not possible, since your Tivo sounds like it is not near your router and you don't have a wired usb adapter.


My adapter is DLink DWL 122, I checked to see if it was on that New Unsupported adapters list, but was not. It reallys seems to be something with my router/firewall, becasue I am also having a few problems with my other 2 comptuers seeing the main computer. The main computer can see the other 2 & shared folders, but neither of the other 2 can see main but can see eachother, odd. I may just go & get a new router this weekend & see if that solves the problem, if not I'll just take it back.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Supermike (Jan 18, 2006)

Supermike said:


> I'm having the exact same problem that you are describing. I'm almost positive it has to do with the most recent service update. I downloaded a show from my Tivo to my computer two days before the update (which by the way was forced on my at 3am, much to my surprise). Ever since that update Tivo Deskop hasn't been able to find my Tivo on the network even though the Tivo can access the shows on my PC. I'm getting real frustrated as I'm filling up my Tivo with shows I'd like to save but at the moment can't. I'm going to try the alternative method of downloading that was mentioned above.


UPDATE: Everything is working just fine now. Exactly the way it worked before the update and I can assure everyone on this forum, I didn't change anything to get it to work. Again I strongly suspect it was a problem with the Tivo service update and now I assume they corrected.


----------



## singletb (May 12, 2004)

Supermike said:


> UPDATE: Everything is working just fine now. Exactly the way it worked before the update and I can assure everyone on this forum, I didn't change anything to get it to work. Again I strongly suspect it was a problem with the Tivo service update and now I assume they corrected.


So I started this thread a couple weeks ago, and as mysteriously as Tivo Desktop stopped working, it started working just fine again. All of the setting changes that I tried did not fix the problem. Just out of nowhere it started working again with all of the settings returned to default. There had to be some sort of glitch in the software, right?

On another note, does anyone know when 2.3 will be coming out?


----------



## j_smitley (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm so happy some of you folks have this working now, but mine is still broken. The same issue, with the software update my PC and TiVo stopped connecting. Network connection is all good, still updating, and I've reinstalled TiVo Desktop several times, but it STILL DOES NOT WORK. Anything you folks that have it automagically working may have tried that I haven't?


----------



## singletb (May 12, 2004)

j_smitley said:


> I'm so happy some of you folks have this working now, but mine is still broken. The same issue, with the software update my PC and TiVo stopped connecting. Network connection is all good, still updating, and I've reinstalled TiVo Desktop several times, but it STILL DOES NOT WORK. Anything you folks that have it automagically working may have tried that I haven't?


My only guess is that there was some sort of subsequent update transfered to my TiVo without an attached message. None of the things I tried to fix the original problem worked, so I gave up for a couple weeks. Now all of the sudden it works again. Give it a couple of weeks, and see what happens I guess.


----------



## s4guy (Mar 31, 2006)

j_smitley: is your ip address being assigned via dhcp or statically? I was seeing some really bizzare behavior. My tivo was coming up with a correct ip address but somehow it was later getting changed to one that was even on the same local net.

I tried snooping the conversation when the tivo first powered on, and I could see it correctly getting the dhcp response, but I also saw it try to arp resolve the bizzaro address on the local net (something that it should never ever do; it should know to send to the local router).

I haven't had more time to look at it lately, but let us know if your ip address has gone astray like mine (you can check it by looking through the network settings menu).


----------



## s4guy (Mar 31, 2006)

argh, sorry, meant to say "getting changed to one that was NOT even on the same local net".


----------



## j_smitley (Apr 10, 2006)

singletb said:


> My only guess is that there was some sort of subsequent update transfered to my TiVo without an attached message. None of the things I tried to fix the original problem worked, so I gave up for a couple weeks. Now all of the sudden it works again. Give it a couple of weeks, and see what happens I guess.


singletb - could you let me know your sw version? I'm at 7.2.2-oth.01-2-540, fwiw.

Thanks!


----------



## j_smitley (Apr 10, 2006)

s4guy said:


> j_smitley: is your ip address being assigned via dhcp or statically? I was seeing some really bizzare behavior. My tivo was coming up with a correct ip address but somehow it was later getting changed to one that was even on the same local net.
> 
> I tried snooping the conversation when the tivo first powered on, and I could see it correctly getting the dhcp response, but I also saw it try to arp resolve the bizzaro address on the local net (something that it should never ever do; it should know to send to the local router).
> 
> I haven't had more time to look at it lately, but let us know if your ip address has gone astray like mine (you can check it by looking through the network settings menu).


 singletb and s4guy, thanks so much for your quick responses!

I'm good on the IP, in the correct subnet, and I can ping it there. I did try something I hadn't before, in setting a static IP, but still no good. I'm at the point where I have to start deleting programs that I can't pull off, very sad!  I can actually get my stuff from the web interface, but I don't get the lovely descriptive file names. Oh well, maybe I'll have to wait for the magic update.

Thanks again!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

j_smitley said:


> I can actually get my stuff from the web interface, but I don't get the lovely descriptive file names.


Can you get TivoPlayList to work?


----------



## singletb (May 12, 2004)

j_smitley said:


> singletb - could you let me know your sw version? I'm at 7.2.2-oth.01-2-540, fwiw.
> 
> Thanks!


I am at 7.2.2. j_smitely, don't completely give up hope. Mine started working again randomly after a couple of weeks of frustration.


----------



## jlc4 (Apr 2, 2006)

My Tivo desktop used to work, now it doesn't. I didn't get the software update recently, but my system was reset and it re-DHCP'ed and I think it may have a new IP address. 

It is not a basic connectivity issue, I can see my PC from the Tivo, and I can get to the Tivo through the web interface. But TivoToGo says there are no Tivo DVR's. 

I tried the uninstall and reinstall desktop fix, including deleting the hidden application data directory and the Tivo registry entries. Didn't help.

I also tried disabling my firewall (ZoneAlarm) temporarily. Didn't help.

Any suggestions as to what else to try? (Other than waiting for it to mysteriously fix itself??)

Thanks!


----------



## j_smitley (Apr 10, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Can you get TivoPlayList to work?


Thanks for the info, Greg...didn't know about this app until your reply, and that does work, but doesn't have quite the file names I like. Oh well, have to roll my own app for that  This will definitely work until the TiVo Desktop update, or my original starts working, or whatever.

Thanks again!


----------



## sfilgo (Apr 18, 2006)

I am having the same problem. Ever since the 7.2.2 upgrade the Tivo Desktop program cannot find the DVR. I have uninstalled the the program twice, cleared out the windows registry, unplugged the tivo box, reset the tivo box network configuration, turned off windows firewall (the only fire wall installed), checked all the ports, added port 443, all to no avail. I called Tivo Support, and he said that he has never heard of such a problem and that by uninstalling and reinstalling the program would correct the problem, well it hasn't. I just hope that the ghost that took over the program, leaves sooner than later as it just seems to correct itself.

If anyone finds a solution, let's us know.

I can't believe that the Tivo team has no idea what's wrong.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 18, 2006)

I am having the same problem, after reading several appends, it seams like it is a common problem. I hope some one figures it out and let us know


----------



## Surfingfool (Jun 3, 2005)

I was having the same problem on my series 2 540 140hr 7.2.2-oth.01-2-140 update. I found the update had turned off Home Network Applications under Music, Photos and More. For me the Tivo Desktop would not show any programs to transfer and kept telling me my media access key was incorrect.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 18, 2006)

One of my laptops is now recornized by Tivo, the other two are not, even after re-installing

Let me add that this is an excellent programs and I love to continue to use it. SO I hope my problem is ifxed


----------



## socceteer (Apr 18, 2006)

I solved my problem....it turned out that since I have two wireless networks in my house. When I enable my computer to use the second network. It took that network as the default. All I had to do was to change the default on my computer to use the same network as the Tivo box.....problem fixed.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

I recently had problems with Tivo Desktop not starting or crashing. The Tivo Server sometimes would not load. I fixed the problem by turning off LiveUpdate on my Norton Internet Security. This fixed everything. In fact I downloaded ten episodes of CSI Miami from my PC to my Tivo yesterday. I can live without LiveUpdate and manually update my security and virus definitions.


----------



## opusdsb (Sep 11, 2002)

mostly lurker, sorry if not posted properly. just wanted people to know on XP SP2 new photo application killed my desktop program. I had to uninstall both desktop and new photo app, restart and manually delete tivo app folder, restart again and then reinstall ONLY desktop.

hope this helps someone


----------

